# Nervous about first grooming session!



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

I think my little whisky pups is needing her first full groom! She has been for a few tester sessions so I tried to book her in today for 3 weeks time. The groomer doesn't have any availability until August 17th! 

I'm now feeling a bit torn! Do I just wait until August, find another groomer or give her a trim myself! 
She is getting difficult to comb and even after spending about 45mins the evening she looks as if she hasn't been near a brush for months! She doesn't have any mats yet! 
Does anyone have any advice or do I just take the plunge with some thinning scissors and see how I get on?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Whisky looks lovely and very fluffy. If you would like to do her yourself, here are a couple links to look at. One is for a cockapoo using clippers and the other is for a soft coated wheaten terrier. It shows a very good way to clip the coat using scissors and still keeps some length to the coat. 


www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC4MJ6V3F8M


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ7EI5w80VQ


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Whisky is gorgeous - another pup with beautiful colouring... 
No way I'd cut my dogs' hair - I can't cut paper straight. If you were able to be flexible I'd go back and beg the groomer and say if they ever get a cancellation or a noshow can they try you. You might get lucky.


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

Well after a long wait whisky has been for her first professional grooming session Im happy with the result although I think her ears are a little short! I had to wait so long for her appointment that during the few hot days we had I took the hair clippers to her and reduced the length a little. 
I've made her next appointment already as the groomer we use seems very busy! 

Here are some before and after photos


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She looks lovely! I love how silky soft they feel and how nice they smell after a groom.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lindor said:


> She looks lovely! I love how silky soft they feel and how nice they smell after a groom.




It's true. I think Lexi and Beemer think something's wrong after a groom because I keep touching them. 

She is adorable! Love her ears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

Lindor said:


> She looks lovely! I love how silky soft they feel and how nice they smell after a groom.





Lexi&Beemer said:


> Lindor said:
> 
> 
> > She looks lovely! I love how silky soft they feel and how nice they smell after a groom.
> ...


I think the same! Do you see the way she is looking at me in the last photo! It's that puzzled sideways glance.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh I think she looks adorable too! My poor Sophie looked absolutely awful after her first full grooming. My groomer I've used for years and years skinned her! I was sooo mad, and I cried every time I looked at her.

I have taken to grooming her myself, with my husbands help. He is very good at grooming surprisingly. She goes onto our kitchen island on a rubber mat and is well behaved. I don't ever want her skinned again. I think Whisky looks great, ears too!


----------

